# Fire-bellied Toads setup help



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

hi im going to get some *Fire-bellied Toads soon i hope and i was wondering if anyone has any pics of your set ups for Fire-bellied Toads or any other toads and frogs thanks*


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

a few of mone though not fbt tanks


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

captaincarot said:


>


Nice Paphiopedilium


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Axel01 said:


> Nice Paphiopedilium


what do you keep in them??


----------



## Scouse_Mouse (Aug 18, 2007)

Here's mine i have 7 in the tank.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

not fire bellies but this is my asian bull frog setup








And heres the little chubby frogs, diving into the corner while i mist the tank. they dont like being misted directly and always go into that corner where the large pebbles are :lol2:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Scouse_Mouse said:


> Here's mine i have 7 in the tank.


 
do you use normale tap water? and do you use any kind of heating??


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

bump.


----------



## Frogdude (Jun 28, 2008)

I tend to use rainwater, but I have heard that the chlorine in tapwater can help prevent redleg in more robust amphibs like FBTs.


----------



## Scouse_Mouse (Aug 18, 2007)

cubeykc said:


> do you use normale tap water? and do you use any kind of heating??


 
I use normal tap water that as been left for over 48 hours to allow the chemicals to evaporate. I also have a fish tank heater in there to keep the temps constant and a filter to clean the water and operate the water fall, (its on the front right its only small and you cant see the water moving in the pic - _obviously_)

Hope this helps


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

bump.


----------

